# New sig



## mosquitoman (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Peter!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2007)

Looking Good !!!

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice one mate.


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks, but thank peterbruce2002 for it, he's the one who made it.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 4, 2007)

That's a great sig you've got there!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## Concorde247 (Sep 6, 2007)

very good!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## JP Vieira (Sep 21, 2007)

Very good.


----------

